# 2019 majek 25 illusion



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS MAJEK 25 ILLUSION IS BONE AND BLACK WITH A MERCURY 250 HP, WET SOUNDS STEREO AND SPEAKERS, LEBROC SEATING, WET BLACK POWDER COATING RAISED CONSOLE THIS 2019 WONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER TO SEE THIS NEW 2019 AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS AT:texasflag CALL FOR REDUCED PRICE

361-758-2140

[email protected]


----------

